# Addon Update mit Buffed Updater - kein Omen und Recount mehr



## Yorric (21. April 2008)

Hallo, 

ich habe heute Morgen meinen PC gestartet und wie immer hat der Buffed Addon Updater mir Updates angeboten und ich habe diese installiert. 

Leider geht jetzt mein Omen und Recount NICHT mehr ... 

Recount wird zwar in den Addons als (geladen) angezeigt aber lässt sich nicht starten und Omen kommt nur mit einem Fehler hoch. 

Leider weiss ich nicht mehr, welche Updates der Updater heute Morgen durchgeführt hat. 

Gibts hier ein Logfile wo ich sehen kann, welche Addons aktualisiert werden ? 

D@nke und Gruß
Yorric


----------

